
Show HN: Xenon boilerplate – typescript angular protractor framework - joemcelroy
https://github.com/ten-eleven/xenon-boilerplate
======
joemcelroy
uses xenon ([https://github.com/ten-eleven/xenon](https://github.com/ten-
eleven/xenon)). Example test spec: [https://github.com/ten-eleven/xenon-
boilerplate/blob/master/...](https://github.com/ten-eleven/xenon-
boilerplate/blob/master/e2e/specs/SearchkitSpec.ts)

For testing angular apps but you can test a react app (searchkit is built in
react)

